# Internet providers



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

looking for something comparable to Comcast, currently have blast which is up to 50 mb. At&t is not available in 77562. Anyone know of any options?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Internet options are really limited. I hate to say it, but Comcast really is the best. Nobody can touch them on price versus speed. You can check out Verizon FiOS, but it's not widely available. It is DSL, like AT&T. So check speeds against the prices.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is a list of horror stories with Comcast.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/6-jaw-dropping-cable-provider-horror-stories-from-yahoo-91950382669.html

I am not thrilled with AT&T, which I have had for the past 9 years, but after reading about Comcast I deem AT&T is still the better choice.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

No doubt the Comcast customer service is not very good, but if you look around there are horror stories about all of the TV and internet providers. I'll counter the Comcast stories and say I've been happy with them. Well, for the most part. I do NOT like their cable service (dropped it a few years ago for DirecTV), but I think their internet service is the best you can get for the money.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

NaClH2O said:


> No doubt the Comcast customer service is not very good, but if you look around there are horror stories about all of the TV and internet providers. I'll counter the Comcast stories and say I've been happy with them. Well, for the most part. I do NOT like their cable service (dropped it a few years ago for DirecTV), but I think their internet service is the best you can get for the money.


If you don't mind sharing, what are you paying monthly for JUST internet from Comkrap? Taxes/fees and all?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what are you paying monthly for JUST internet from Comkrap? Taxes/fees and all?


$84.24. That's for the 50 mb/s service.

Here's a speed test I just did. 14 ms ping, 40.10 mb/s download, 9.28 mb/s upload. It will be faster if nobody else is online and outside of peak overall internet traffic times.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I have fios. No complaints


----------

